# mobile homes in Algarve



## fredi6

Hi, Looking to purchase new or nearly new mobile home in Eastern Algarve, can any one point me in the right direction please, with advice,opinions and homes for sale?
Thank you


----------



## canoeman

Read tinkerbella recent post on dangers, be very aware as to what is legal and what is not, check and double check, not only land designation,and necessary licence but also services, be sure to take* very indepenant advice* from a professional with zero interest in site or area. 

Personally for me a mobile is a no no, unless I could erect a secondary roof to make them more livable.


----------



## jerryceltner

fredi6 said:


> Hi, Looking to purchase new or nearly new mobile home in Eastern Algarve, can any one point me in the right direction please, with advice,opinions and homes for sale?
> Thank you


I'm not sure on this but can you not build Yuts? on agricultural land in Portugal. As they are not permanent fixtures as built of wood etc.


----------



## canoeman

jerryceltner said:


> I'm not sure on this but can you not build Yuts? on agricultural land in Portugal. As they are not permanent fixtures as built of wood etc.


It's not quite as clear cut as that, you can providing you don't put in any foundations of any sort but the real problem is when you try to connect any services, water and sewage being two of the major problems.

It's really only viable for those who understand the risks and are prepared to live below the radar in more remote areas of Portugal and I would think not any part of Algarve where enforcement is stronger.


----------



## jerryceltner

canoeman said:


> It's not quite as clear cut as that, you can providing you don't put in any foundations of any sort but the real problem is when you try to connect any services, water and sewage being two of the major problems.
> 
> It's really only viable for those who understand the risks and are prepared to live below the radar in more remote areas of Portugal and I would think not any part of Algarve where enforcement is stronger.


I do agree with what you are saying re this but we have here yuts on the banks of the Castelo de bode lake so not completely under the radar. Agree the Algarve could be different and you can build with foundations on rustic land a structure of 15 sq. metres not more than 2 metres high with foundations if I am not mistaken.
But 150 sq feet is really not livable in. We have 4800 sq feet of living space and I still run into the wife on a regular basis ....... lol


----------



## canoeman

jerryceltner said:


> I do agree with what you are saying re this but we have here yuts on the banks of the Castelo de bode lake so not completely under the radar. Agree the Algarve could be different and you can build with foundations on rustic land a structure of 15 sq. metres not more than 2 metres high with foundations if I am not mistaken.
> But 150 sq feet is really not livable in.


Maybe their part of a holiday campsite complex, and I know plenty of examples of people with yurts on their land for holiday lets etc legal not very often.

Yes you can get permission to build an agricultural storage building but that's not a yurt, caravan, mobile home which is where the unaware get caught out, when told _oh you can put anything you want on your land_.

Algarve just enforces things more because of the "holiday" aspect of the area, the same laws apply across the rest of the country, like all things Portuguese some Camras will enforce, some turn a blind eye


----------



## fredi6

We were thinking about putting it on an established site in Cabanas Nr Tavira, would that be illegal too?


----------



## canoeman

fredi6 said:


> We were thinking about putting it on an established site in Cabanas Nr Tavira, would that be illegal too?


You need to check that the site is legal, or if your purchasing one insitu that it is also legal. 
There are plenty of legitimate ones out there, but also some that aren't.


----------



## rbd421

I hope someone can help you with this Fredi6 as we are looking at this at the moment with the aim of maybe buying a static home in Cabanas (I assume at the same site as you) next year!


----------



## canoeman

The interesting thing that the site you mention says "Some sites are open for 12 months of the year but may not be used as a permanent tax address – you may visit as often and stay for as long as you wish."

Which would suggest that you cannot be a Resident in Portugal and would be limited to a max stay of 3 months, and also would not be able to visit Portugal more than 183 days in any 12 month period.


----------



## rbd421

canoeman said:


> The interesting thing that the site you mention says "Some sites are open for 12 months of the year but may not be used as a permanent tax address – you may visit as often and stay for as long as you wish."
> 
> Which would suggest that you cannot be a Resident in Portugal and would be limited to a max stay of 3 months, and also would not be able to visit Portugal more than 183 days in any 12 month period.


The site I am looking at says, "Our mobile home site in the Algarve is open for 12 months of the year allowing you to visit as often as you wish and for as long as you wish, you may live on the mobile home site." I assume this is a different site.


----------



## canoeman

*look at the FAQ*

Residence laws for any EU country are the same, if you stay for longer than 3 months then you have to register Residence, which means that is your permanent/primary home.
For Portugal the Portuguese Tax office would consider you to be a tax resident if you own a home here at 31st Dec that they consider to be your primary residence whether you here 183 days cumulatively or not.

In the FAQ this site clearly states they cannot be used for a permanent tax address which as a Resident you would reguire.

If you don't intend to be a Resident or visit for more than 183 days cumulatively in any 12 month period then it isn't a problem.

So for anyone considering a mobile home it's not only the legality of park to check but also any statements like the one I quoted.


----------



## rbd421

canoeman said:


> *look at the FAQ*
> 
> Residence laws for any EU country are the same, if you stay for longer than 3 months then you have to register Residence, which means that is your permanent/primary home.
> For Portugal the Portuguese Tax office would consider you to be a tax resident if you own a home here at 31st Dec that they consider to be your primary residence whether you here 183 days cumulatively or not.
> 
> In the FAQ this site clearly states they cannot be used for a permanent tax address which as a Resident you would reguire.
> 
> If you don't intend to be a Resident or visit for more than 183 days cumulatively in any 12 month period then it isn't a problem.
> 
> So for anyone considering a mobile home it's not only the legality of park to check but also any statements like the one I quoted.


Hi, I have checked the site and must be going daft as I dont see any of this in the FAQ sections. However, if we did move over there permanently we would be registering for Residency. I will make sure that we do double check all the things you are saying though and are grateful for any advice.


----------



## canoeman

Sorry it's under General Disclaimer

"Some sites are open for 12 months of the year but may not be used as a permanent tax address – you may visit as often and stay for as long as you wish."


----------

